# Double Barrel Safety



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Does anyone else have problems with the safety design on citoris and rugers. It seems like there would be times that the safety would get stuck in the middle.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, and part of that is the small size of the selector button. It can be a ........ with heavy gloves.


----------

